# Upon county lease



## dbowms (Aug 22, 2016)

We have one more opening in our club for upcoming season .Great club looking to fill that last spot. 1,388 acres with 23 members total! Half of lease 2nd year cutover and other half hardwood and pine mix. We have 25 food plots and we have been adding protein supplement all summer. We are a pin in and out club no spots. We have power but no water. We are just a few minutes from downtown Thomaston ga. We are in the northern zone. I know its late in the yr to be looking for a new club, we are having our fall workday on the 27th of august come look at club meet the guys. If interested please call 404-993-9384 ask for curtis. club dues are 950.00 a year


----------



## nickel back (Aug 22, 2016)

is it free? if so put me down,I'll take the spot


----------



## dbowms (Aug 22, 2016)

Well i guess adding the club dues would help. its 950.00 if you camp with power. just some how missed adding that...thanks,


----------



## ryancb0411 (Sep 28, 2016)

Where are y'all located at in upson?


----------



## Tank1202 (Oct 5, 2016)

South of Thomaston off Pobiddy


----------



## dbowms (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks to everyone interested in our club.. But at this time we are full for the 2016/2017 season...


----------

